# "The Lost Child", for orchestra



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

Hi, I made a recording of my short piece for orchestra, titled "Te Lost Child",
completely made on my Mac. Here is the link to the file:

The Lost Child

Would love to hear comments on the mix and maybe suggestions to make the mix better. I am working on a Mac, with Logic 9 studio and Sonivox Complete Orchestral Collection sound library.

André


----------

